# Water change questions for fry



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

ok i got guppy baby and platy babys...

i have read alot about water changes to the tank daily

can i ask why?? and what dose this do...

wen i got my first lost of babys, when i odne a water change a heap dyed or dragged there tails or swam spinning....

but i removed them form the farming tank and put them back in big tank inside the guppy breeder tnak and i done anotehr water changed fixed levels and whatnt then put gold fish in ther for a bit beofre putting babys back in

they are doing fine now.. and i have had a platy give birthy tday and they are in with the bub guppys with the light off and had a feed

seem to be dong ok.. to me.. but it could really use a vaccume in there

i have a small 100w filter, i put a stocking over the filter, should i have done that.. its not sucking up the big stuff buti have 2 small brittle nose cat fish in there.... shoudl i rid the stocking???

but anamonia may be alil bit high..


what causes the anamonia to get high??


should i be doing dailey water changed..what if they die.. i really want them to survie

how mnay fry to a tank

i think its about 5 to 10 gallon tank

not sure really we use liters over here

hope i havnt asked to may questions......

thanks for your help


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

madamsuz said:


> hope i havnt asked to may questions......


mm: you have not asked too many questions but please refer to my "spell checker" comment in your other thread as ascertaining the intent of your questions takes significant time.

I very much appreciate your enthusiasm for fish keeping but partner you just got to spend some time researching the various aspects of this endeavor.

I would start with the concept of cycling; with the necessity for a water conditioner when adding tap water to a tank; and concept of weekly (or more frequent) water changes.

In order to be of any help I would need to know the volume of your tank (liters will be fine) and a link to your filtration equipment.

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

When leftover food and other waste rots, it becomes ammonia. Well, actually, the bacteria that cause the rotting exude ammonia.
You need to do a lot of water changes because you should be feeding your new fry a lot of food.
They'll live if you only feed them normally, though. They just won't grow as quickly.


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> mm: you have not asked too many questions but please refer to my "spell checker" comment in your other thread as ascertaining the intent of your questions takes significant time.
> 
> I very much appreciate your enthusiasm for fish keeping but partner you just got to spend some time researching the various aspects of this endeavor.
> 
> ...


im sorry but how did you answer any of my questions?

i have done lots of reshearch hence how i found this forum....
but i have only read about water changes on here....... also in my very first post i said its 5 to 10 gallon tank.... i do not know for sure because we use liters here..... and i dotn know how to work that out.. not eben sure i knwo what a gallon is


and im not downloading a spell check for a fourm.. sorry but this isnt my computer..


and thankyou oldsalt for answering my question....


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Edit..............


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

jones is like a grandfather who means the best for everyone, but sometimes it just doesnt come out right.

1 Gallon = ~3.78 Litres

So a 38 litre tank is approximately 10Gallons.


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

i wanst beiung rude.. i was just asking... and that my question haddnt really been answerd.. and my comments are refering to what im doing and is it ok?? 

whats witht he edit thing up top....
sorry if i come off that way, didnt mean it..... 


but i have started my water changed and the co levels have come right down but the anamonia levels are still in the dark blue on my test sticks.....

but babays are doing well

i got told that my platys are a rare form breed

because i can already see colour infact i could see colour just after they were born and i was told that they dont usally get colour for a few weeks they usally are gray.....

i also have 2 bright yellow platys, foudn the yellow ones so easy in my big tank they stood out very much

thansk for the tips guys....


----------

